# Whitaker jump saddle..



## naza (12 May 2015)

Anyone got a Whitaker jump saddle and Reviews on them? Looking particularly at young rider saddle but any feedback appreciated


----------



## Nakipa (12 May 2015)

I have just ordered a Prestige saddle made to measure for my very difficult to fit horse.  The saddle fitter who has worked for Prestige for many years told me that Whitaker saddles are made by Prestige.

I can't wait for mine to arrive.  I have ordered a Meredith in Calf skin.


----------



## HashRouge (12 May 2015)

We have an ancient John Whitaker jump saddle at work (I work for two pro SJ riders) and it is a great saddle. Seems to more or less fit anything and is nice and comfy to ride in. Think it is over ten years old so not sure what the newer ones are like, but this one doesn't look half bad given that it is used a lot, on all sorts of different horses!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 May 2015)

I have a prestige event and from what I can see, the JW jump saddles look to be built exactly the same ! They do seem to fit most horses, so my saddler said anyway. They are very smart, extremely well made and comfy too! they are not very good for flatwork though as they sit your legs in a forward position. I have to swap saddles for flatwork, but love to jump in it.


----------



## naza (12 May 2015)

Great thanks for the replies! Yes spoke to the lady badminton who said about them being made by pretige


----------



## Sophire (12 May 2015)

I used to have one and it was amazing! Very much like the prestige, although can't quite work our which model correlated as I have only ridden in the blocky Prestiges and this wasn't. Mine was fab, fit most things, held my leg in a good place and was incredibly comfortable for a close contact!

Looking for another at the moment for my new mare, but can't find anything in brown in an 18"!


----------



## The_Connemara_Queen (22 December 2015)

Did you manage to buy a John Whitaker saddle for your horse? I'm after one...but some people I have asked are saying that they don't fit connie type horses...although people on here have been saying that they fit most horses ?! Just wondered how you got on with it?


----------



## Tiarella (22 December 2015)

The_Connemara_Queen said:



			Did you manage to buy a John Whitaker saddle for your horse? I'm after one...but some people I have asked are saying that they don't fit connie type horses...although people on here have been saying that they fit most horses ?! Just wondered how you got on with it?
		
Click to expand...

Connies aren't like most horses. Ask any saddle fitter and they will sigh when you say you have a connie. the head of the saddle will be too narrow/small for a connies withers.


----------



## The_Connemara_Queen (22 December 2015)

Tiarella said:



			Connies aren't like most horses. Ask any saddle fitter and they will sigh when you say you have a connie. the head of the saddle will be too narrow/small for a connies withers.
		
Click to expand...

Arrgghh!! Trust me to have an awkward horse  thank you!


----------



## Tiarella (22 December 2015)

The_Connemara_Queen said:



			Arrgghh!! Trust me to have an awkward horse  thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I bought a 4 year old connie 5th November - still don't own a saddle for him because can't find anything to fit him, unless I have a spare 3k! Got a little 1nd hand Harry dabbs to trial at the moment, seems alright but as soon as he puts an ounce of muscle (or fat!) on it'll be too tight round withers.

It's literally a nightmare


----------



## CowCob (22 December 2015)

I'm dreading looking for a jumping saddle for CC, she's built like a Connie when she's fit and it's a pain to even find something to fit when she's fat. Saying I'm cheapo about saddles (still looking at a way to engineer a saddle from duck tape and baling twine :lol: ) is an understatement so I'm going to just save as much as I can to buy one then cry in a corner once I bite the bullet to get it. Who needs money when you have a horse eh? Oh right, we all do because they'll drain every last penny (is that a vets bill I hear?)

As cheap as I am I must admit Whitaker saddles do look nice.


----------



## dollface (22 December 2015)

I have one and its heaven.  Very comfy and very secure. I use mine for flat work too and have had much improved marks in my tests. Feel very safe jumping in it too


----------



## Shay (22 December 2015)

I've always found them too tight for any of mine.  Interesting to hear they are made by prestige though.  Extra money for the name perhaps!


----------



## Foxglove (22 December 2015)

I bought a 4 year old Connie x ID in September. Saddles are a nightmare! 

She also has a habit of changing shape daily. I am getting by with Tekna (both jump and dressage). They are really wide through the front of the gullet which is ideal as everything else seemed to pinch her in front. Neither are 100 % but I have an array of pads that I swap around depending on her shape that week! 

She certainly goes well in them, and she is definitely not backward in telling me when something isn't right.

I now just have to sell my 2 beloved butets...&#128543;


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 December 2015)

Tiarella said:



			I bought a 4 year old connie 5th November - still don't own a saddle for him because can't find anything to fit him, unless I have a spare 3k! Got a little 1nd hand Harry dabbs to trial at the moment, seems alright but as soon as he puts an ounce of muscle (or fat!) on it'll be too tight round withers.

It's literally a nightmare 

Click to expand...

My AH saddle was £1650 so not quite 3K!

The JW ones look lovely and smart I always think but that's all I know about them


----------



## The_Connemara_Queen (22 December 2015)

Tiarella said:



			I bought a 4 year old connie 5th November - still don't own a saddle for him because can't find anything to fit him, unless I have a spare 3k! Got a little 1nd hand Harry dabbs to trial at the moment, seems alright but as soon as he puts an ounce of muscle (or fat!) on it'll be too tight round withers.

It's literally a nightmare 

Click to expand...


So annoying!!


----------

